# Hello everyone



## Ant (Dec 24, 2020)

So I built a gheenoe........why not?!


----------



## Ant (Dec 24, 2020)

Ok......so, we all shouldn’t jump in at once.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well we can see you coming with that color


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I’d love to see pictures of how you rigged out the boat.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Ant said:


> Ok......so, we all shouldn’t jump in at once.


definitely shouldn’t all jump in a Gheenoe at once. Super tippy.


----------

